# Die Koisaison 2020 - Eure Neuzugänge



## Teich4You (19. Dez. 2019)

Die ersten Händler haben bereits importiert und viele Koi stehen auch schon zum Verkauf.
Vielleicht mögt ihr hier wie jedes Jahr eure Neuzugünge vorstellen. 

Ich werde den Anfang machen.
Nachdem die Einfarbigen bei mir Überhand genommen haben, möchte ich 2020 mehr zu den klassischen Koi übergehen.

Ein Kohaku Nisai mit aktuell 55cm.
Über den Winter darf er warm schwimmen und wird auf Wachstum gehalten.
In den letzten 6 Wochen hat er bereits 5cm zugelegt.
Ich gehe bis Mai von einer Größe bis an die 65cm aus, was schon brutal groß wäre.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2020)

Keine Neuzugänge bei irgendjemanden?


----------



## Haggard (21. Feb. 2020)

Das Bild dient jetzt nur als Beispiel, aber so einen habe ich gekauft. Dainichi " Black Diamond" als Tosai. Hole ich dann im Mai im.


----------



## siegbert (23. Feb. 2020)

Einen Dainichi Black Diamond hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## samorai (25. Feb. 2020)

Bei mir ist im letzten Jahr ein ai Goromo eingezogen 25 cm und im Mai kommt ein Shusiu (auch klein) dazu.


----------



## Haggard (10. Apr. 2020)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe, in meinen Augen, ein tolles Schnäppchen gemacht. Über 400€ weniger, wegen etwas gelb am Kopf. Ist mir aber egal. Ist ein Nisai und Female mit 45cm.


----------



## Haggard (26. Apr. 2020)

Ich wollte mich nur wegen einem Trommler beraten lassen.....

  2x Aoki Tosai     Doitsu Karashigoi ( Nisai )


----------



## Buddelfink (26. Apr. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nur wegen einem Trommler beraten lassen.....



Deswegen hat der Finanzminister bei mir Zuhause super schnelles Internet organisiert, damit die Beratungen online erfolgen können . Tolle KoiTrommler hast Du gekauft .

PS. Der Shusui ist für mich ein Knaller.


----------



## Haggard (26. Apr. 2020)

@Buddelfink Da ich schon ein Shusui habe, brauche ich (noch) keinen zweiten  Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dir gerne sagen, wo Du so ein Shusui kaufen kannst 

P.S. Finanzminister war dabei


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2020)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> PS. Der Shusui ist für mich ein Knaller.



Also ich haette den Shusui auch den Vorrang gegeben. 
Der sieht absolut genial aus.


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2020)

Am Dienstag kommt mein Shusiu, bin etwas aufgeregt wegen der fallenden Temperaturen.
Decke ich den Bachlauf noch einmal ab?


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Mai 2020)

Kommt drauf an, wie es bei euch Wettertechnisch wird.
Du weißt doch am besten, in wie weit, dein Bachlauf den Teich immer auskühlt.. 

Würde bei sowas nicht zuviel Risiko eingehen'!


----------



## Buddelfink (17. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Am Dienstag kommt mein Shusiu



Wie geht es dem Neuzugang - Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2020)

Zum Anfang war sehr scheu und hat sehr ruckhafte Bewegungen gemacht, aber so langsam wird er ruhiger. Naja wer will 24 h ohne Licht in einer dummen Kiste umher schwimmen. Und dann gibt es viele große Fische im Teich, da fühlt man sich unterdrückt.

War mein erster Internet Kauf, mit 28cm im Februar gekauft und mit gut 33 cm geliefert bekommen.
  "Und da isser, der pisser". 
Denke das Rot zieht noch ein wenig nach, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Buddelfink (17. Mai 2020)

Toller Koi mit super Zeichnung, selbst wenn er "orange" bleiben sollte. Gratulation


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2020)

Danke!


----------

